# All Turkic Languages:  Verb Comparison



## jcpjcp

Hello everybody

I have prepared a booklet to compare the most used verbs in seven major  Turkic Languages, *Turkish, Azeri, Kazakh, Kyrgyz, Turkmen,  Uyghur and Uzbek*. 

*Note*: If you find any mistakes, please let me know and I  will correct them as soon as possible. 

I could not find some verbs and I left it blank. If you know these  verbs, please let me know. 

If you want to add more verbs to this list, please let me know. 

Thanks  a lot.

here is the link:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/3nc4bof1ksqo498/Turkic Languages Verb Comparison.pdf


----------



## jcpjcp

Hello again.

I have added some verbs and I have updated the link. 

here is the new link:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/cylyt6aao14rb44/Turkic Languages Verb Comparison.pdf


----------



## jcpjcp

Mistakes were corrected. Here is the new link:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/w4l6vsco8c5jj64/Turkic Languages Verbs Comparison...pdf


----------



## jcpjcp

here is the new link:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/6iami4gg48peq66/Turkic_Languages_Verb_Comparison.pdf


----------



## mopc

Cool, we need more voluntary efforts like that!

Please visit my website with language materials, MOPC Languages


----------



## mopc

You could make a comparison of how verbs are conjugated in those languages


----------

